# epsom salt



## grass hopper (Apr 19, 2013)

farmer said one would double their yield ,on veggies ,w/2 tblp. of epsom salt in bottom of  each  hole. $ 2.00 for half [email protected] store. gonna try this year. can't hurt ,can it???


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2013)

I wouldn't put it in the bottom of the holes, I would use a couple of teaspoons and top dress and water in well. Easier on the plant. jmo


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

There is a place for epsom salt in growing, but it has never doubled my yield.
Also if you use to much in can lock up with other nutes like cal and P which leads to many deficiencies. But a lot of growers use it just don't over do it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 19, 2013)

Cant says I ever used it. I bought some when I first started to grow me pouch product cause I be readin it here and there but never ever looked to what it do and never used it matter fact still sittin on shelf. Were should and what should it be used fur? I only use molassaas and rain water and store baught blooming nutes never ventured off from that.

BWD


----------



## hottip (Apr 20, 2013)

I used a measuring cup and put in 2 OZ in each hole and mixed it in before planting outdoors. Last year was my best yield ever, and I will be doing it again this season. I also mixed it in my wife's garden and her tomatoes were good too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2013)

I Mix with water and feed,,once every couple weeks in my Veggie Garden. I *would not* put in in the holes before planting.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 21, 2013)

Gardeners have been using Epsom salts as a plant fertilizer for generations, but is there any evidence there's a real benefit to the plants? There is little research to prove conclusively that Epsom salts have any effect on plants, but many seasoned gardeners cite their own gardens as proof that Epsom salts help certain plants grow stronger and produce better.

Researchers have never been terribly impressed with the effects of Epsom salts on plants and some think it is wrong to continue encouraging it. Gardeners are a different story and the use of Epsom salts is a gardening tip passed down for generations. While many gardeners simply toss in a handful of Epsom salts at planting time, it really is wiser to test your soil first. Epsom salts are not going to cure an extreme magnesium deficiency and are generally considered more effective in acid soils, where magnesium is not easily accessed by plants. Three garden plants for which Epsom salts are most often recommended are: Tomatoes, Peppers and Roses.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

others will mix a tbl sp/1 gal water to foliar feed---not me---no foliar feeding in flower---i will be top dressing and watering in a handful/5 gal bucket 1/2 way thru flower just cause i want to get a little more mag than what is given in the molasses


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2013)

There is nothing that you can add to your soil that is going to double your yield if your grow is dialed in and the plants are receiving what they need.  Epsom salts are generally used to add magnesium to the soil.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> I used a measuring cup and put in 2 OZ in each hole and mixed it in before planting outdoors. Last year was my best yield ever, and I will be doing it again this season. I also mixed it in my wife's garden and her tomatoes were good too.


 
 2 oz.it is.    will mix w/ other ammendments before putting in hole . maybe water in some every month or so as well.
 THANK YOU and all for comments/help.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Gardeners have been using Epsom salts as a plant fertilizer for generations, but is there any evidence there's a real benefit to the plants? There is little research to prove conclusively that Epsom salts have any effect on plants, but many seasoned gardeners cite their own gardens as proof that Epsom salts help certain plants grow stronger and produce better.
> 
> Researchers have never been terribly impressed with the effects of Epsom salts on plants and some think it is wrong to continue encouraging it. Gardeners are a different story and the use of Epsom salts is a gardening tip passed down for generations. While many gardeners simply toss in a handful of Epsom salts at planting time, it really is wiser to test your soil first. Epsom salts are not going to cure an extreme magnesium deficiency and are generally considered more effective in acid soils, where magnesium is not easily accessed by plants. Three garden plants for which Epsom salts are most often recommended are: Tomatoes, Peppers and Roses.


 
don't have equiptment or knowledge on soil  testing.may get there someday


----------



## FarmToTable (May 9, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> I used a measuring cup and put in 2 OZ in each hole and mixed it in before planting outdoors. Last year was my best yield ever, and I will be doing it again this season. I also mixed it in my wife's garden and her tomatoes were good too.



Just curious- how big were your holes? I want to add some to my 2x2x2 outdoor holes. 

Thanks.


----------



## hottip (May 10, 2013)

I break up the ground about 1 1/2 feet deep, and I mix in some of my homegrown compost, some lite sprinkling of peat moss and Epsom salts. I usually let it sit for a week or so before I move my clones into the ground. I have been growing in this same spot in my garden for years so the soil is in very good condition.


----------

